# egg bound danio ?



## SHECHO

Ok, my first question to you all....what (if anything) can be done about an egg-bound danio? I am pretty sure that is the problem as she looks like she has swallowed a marble! I tried raising the tank temp to about 82 for a few of days - nothing happened. She is perfectly happy from what I can tell - eating, swimming well, able to go to bottom of tank - - she is just huge and has been this way for a couple of months. Any ideas[/img]


----------



## Cichlid Man

A couple of months! This is a very long time to be carrying eggs and being developed for such a long time. It could be an internal bacterial infection.
Best feed it as little as possible and only feed it live or frozen foods to stop the clogging and prevent bloat.


----------



## kideafish

Just to say check her anus for any red 3 pronged string like worms hanging.
She may well be full of worms !!
Check her faeces if possible and try and quarantine her to enable you to do this.

She may also, as Cichlid man said, be constipated.
Do try and reduce the flake feeds and supplement with frozen brineshrinp once a day only. Brineshrimp does help with constipation.

Hopefully she wont have an internal infection and nematode worms can betreated but let us know.
If it was Dropsy then she would have scales sticking out either side like a pine cone effect so it cant be dropsy.
I doubt she is egg bound and fish can carry this huge stomach full of worms for sometime.

Good Luck


----------



## Lisachromis

I doubt she is eggbound. She may be full of eggs. Typically this is not a problem. If there was a male around, he may spawn with her and she'd get skinnier. Sometimes, they just seem to stay large.


----------



## duh

Uh, lisachromis, egg bound means full of eggs. :roll: as i like to say:" duhhhhhh"


----------



## Lisachromis

Actually eggbound does not mean full of eggs. It means that the female is full of eggs that she cannot expell.


----------



## SHECHO

ok, have had her in separate tank now for day and a half - only one whiteish (almost clear) poop so far. Fed her the pea (which she did not eat). any ideas now as I assume it is constipatuion.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Tubifix (not blood worms) is very easy on digestion and will clear blockages well.
Hope this helps.


----------

